# TYPO asiatique



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Février 2000)

Pouvez-vous m'aider a me procurer des typos asiatiques... sur un site. Ou autre moyen


----------



## szamcha (1 Mars 2000)

Benh C livré avec tout macOS non ?
Option à coché dans un installation personnalisée.


----------

